# GX140 on HS522 has been surging.. any advise?



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,
I used the snowblower for the first time! I'm pretty happy but a bit disappointed because it was running lean and not a lot of guts to send the snow to where it came from.. 


Here's a video with the engine warmed after an hour of using it, check out how much is surging: 





And here's a few minutes after that and after I removed the filter cover (See the governonr moving a lot):





I bought Carb cleaner and there's a number of videos in YouTube to help me understand the job if cleaning.

I will report back... after cleaning the carb.

Thanks


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

A carb cleaning would probably go a long ways. I know running a good fuel system cleaner mixed in with my gas cured my surging GCV160 on a pressure washer I borrowed awhile ago. I used Marvel mystery oil


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you can try seafoam if the cleaning doesnt work, if that doesnt work its not worth rebuilding because a new carb is only 25 bucks on ebay.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

*Update*:
I pulled apart the carburetor and cleaned it all as much as I could.. I almost use a full can of carb cleaner!I used some youtube videos as a guide. I sprayed everywhere I could think of....

The snowblower is now much better! Not purring 100% but close..
I changed the spark plug and oil too..

I have to play with the pilot screw?? (is thats what is called?) cause I only backed off 1.5 turns as per the video but the shop manual says 2.. so I'll play with that tomorrow with that..

Too funny, the neighbour three houses down he was trying to start up his MTD snowblower when I drove by.. later on I came back after running some errands and they poor guy is still trying to get it started...
I pulled the HS522 and started on the first pull.. few minutes later I'm clearing the driveway and they guy is still trying!! He must have tried for at least 1 hr. I'm pretty sure he wanted to shoot that machine..

Here's the video I used to figure out the carb: http://youtu.be/kMw91fiIXNc?list=UUDDdtzGtqcCwmNvm6p-lkBg


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thats right get a new carb on e bay for $25-30 bucks,also while your at it get a new governor spring ,the long one on the rod, sometimes they will stretch over time and cause problems also, carb only takes 5-10 mins to change out,put a new one on my hs 80 a week ago


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I've seen those eBay carburetors and they're clones not Honda original. Im a bit hesitant to buy non OEM parts cause I've seen them in the past and quality was not a priority although I've never seen them in action. 

I'll keep trying until the engine purrs but have to quit spending money on it. 
I am enjoying tinkering with this thing for sure.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oracle said:


> I've seen those eBay carburetors and they're clones not Honda original. Im a bit hesitant to buy non OEM parts cause I've seen them in the past and quality was not a priority although I've never seen them in action.
> 
> I'll keep trying until the engine purrs but have to quit spending money on it.
> I am enjoying tinkering with this thing for sure.


 I bought one last year for the hs 80, used it 6 months of winter, no problems yet, just had another one come 2 weeks ago to keep as a spare on hand, my buddy bought one last year for his 724 honda, no a problem yet either


----------

